# 2006 National Rod Builders Show



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't mean to make this sound like an advertising shot. This is meant to help everyone who builds rods or just loves fishing rods.

Just in case some of you were not aware, the 2006 National Rod Builders show is in Charlotte the last weekend of February. You can get the details from www.rodbuilding.org. Some of the world's finest rod builders will be there and are more than happy to talk shop and answer questions. I went last year and can't tell you how much info you can get by being in a room with that many rod builds at one time. It's a lot of fun and the vendors (Mudhole, Fishsticks4U, etc.) will have some of the biggest sales you will find.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 7, 2006)

*It's HUGE!!*

It's HUGE! The official show website is here-

home.earthlink.net/~nationalrodshow

Guys come from all over the world and the deals on blanks and componets is SWEET! One guy was selling Breakaway surf blanks last year for $25 each. I'm taking plenty of spending money and going wild this year.


----------

